# Midwest Handling Equipment...



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey all, i know these are very high quality in reptile handling equipment.. But has anyone ever had any faults with them..?

Ive got the "mini hook and pinner Combo", but the pinner rubber has snapped..:whip:

I dont hang it up with this part, but its still snapped...
Anyone else had any troubles with there equipment..

Also why can't she mentor me :2thumb:


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

Not the ideal partner when dealing with venomous snakes... you want to keep all your attention on the snake :whistling2:.

Or were you talking about another type of mentoring? :devil:


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Thrasops said:


> Not the ideal partner when dealing with venomous snakes... you want to keep all your attention on the snake :whistling2:.
> 
> Or were you talking about another type of mentoring? :devil:


Haha, very true, im sure i couldnt consentrate enough


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

Sorry, I keep coming back to stare... those tongs man... :mf_dribble:


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Thrasops said:


> Sorry, I keep coming back to stare... those tongs man... :mf_dribble:


:lol2: Those are Certainly some "Gentle Giants" :2thumb:


----------



## muru (Apr 27, 2008)

midwest are very good quality and hard to fault, although i would not use the mini hook or the collapsible hook in the feild, the new collapsible M1 tongs however...:2thumb: any feild herper should have them!


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

Can we get that picture enlarged a bit? She could be "May" in the new snake-keepers calender. Now all we need are eleven more girls content to pose with metal implements and/ or snakes...

What do you think? Herpetologist themed pinups? It's been done with every other profession.


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

How about this one?


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

muru said:


> midwest are very good quality and hard to fault, although i would not use the mini hook or the collapsible hook in the feild, the new collapsible M1 tongs however...:2thumb: any feild herper should have them!


Nothing wrong with the mini hook in the field muru, just dont use it as a walking stick as ive heard their prone to snapping 
And those M1 tongs, even snake handling aside, are definately the most useful piece of equipment ive taken out with me! Me and muru used them for everthing from scaling huge waterfalls in the pitch black to fending off pesky komodo dragons (and reaching for the beers after a long days herping when you cant be bothered to get out of bed) :cheers: lol


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Ljkenny you cant really blame the snake for going down there, must of smelt alright, count me in;P lol


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

No end of problems with midwest stuff as I've said on a number of occasions and no one believed me!! :whip:


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

glidergirl said:


> No end of problems with midwest stuff as I've said on a number of occasions and no one believed me!! :whip:


Is that sarcasm?


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Nope Lol, we have had no end of problems with mid west stuff, and I have mentioned this a number of times!


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

glidergirl said:


> Nope Lol, we have had no end of problems with mid west stuff, and I have mentioned this a number of times!


Really? I was going to invest in some.

What would you recommend then?


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

I wouldn't even try to recommend, it's all down to personal preferance. Some have had (including ourselves) success using bog standard equipment that are modified golf clubs (not modified by us)! We found the midwest tongs to cumbersome, the pinning stick as Dec has said snapped, and I know Dec hasn't had his long and the mini hook the hook seems to become unstuck and swivels around! Great for venomous!!! (now THAT was sarcasm :2thumb


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

glidergirl said:


> I wouldn't even try to recommend, it's all down to personal preferance. Some have had (including ourselves) success using bog standard equipment that are modified golf clubs (not modified by us)! We found the midwest tongs to cumbersome, the pinning stick as Dec has said snapped, and I know Dec hasn't had his long and the mini hook the hook seems to become unstuck and swivels around! Great for venomous!!! (now THAT was sarcasm :2thumb


Hmm... I'll have to keep on thinking then.

Pete has two hooks that I like:

One of which (my favorite) has an alloy hook on it - Ideal balance for me IMO.

The other one (Pete's favorite) is a little longer, "Good for Mambas" apparently!

My metal-work isn't good enough to make my own, although I do own some broken golf clubs which would be really good to use.

If anyone else has any good suggestions that may help out, please voice them.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Yea Marie, it could end badly if your going to pin somthing then all of a sudden its broke, and youve got a nice big enjection of venom in your hands...

This is the only midwest hook i own atm, but i have some hemostats which are great


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

This is what i mean about the hook... Just to let you all see the proof..!
This is my only Midwest Hook atm, but tbh it doesnt really give them a good name..


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

ljkenny said:


> How about this one?


snake knows its priorities with that!

i use midwest hooks - used the mout in belize and they were awesome. anyone know where i can get them in the uk or will i have to wait till i go back out there - dont have the cash to import.

Alex


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I have gentle giants and restraining tubes from midwest, I know some people dont like the GGs but I recon they are alright they are good to have on hand IMO, they are 40" not sure on any larger ones, but im really pleased with the restraining tubes, I only have 2 hooks that I like the others I dont they feel weighted wrong, I want some more decent hooks so il be interested in peoples opinions.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Ive worked with a few... and IMO they are the best on the market...(as far as ive used)

But when i found it snapped... i was really conserned


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

yeah that could be very very bad if a snake was pinned at the time.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

SiUK said:


> yeah that could be very very bad if a snake was pinned at the time.


Exactly mate, thats what made me worried.. but i will keep on using them, i just wondered if anyone else had "faulty equipment" and Marie has them also...


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Bloody hell Dec - how did you break the rubber, royal get a bit feisty did it? :lol2:. Sorry, seriously, what were you doing with it? What other makes have you used? Other questions, where did you store it? 

You have to store them properly, the rubber will rot otherwise. Just get some tubing from a hardware store and replace it.


----------

